# My Gang. :) Show me yours!!



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep! 

I only have one fishy member right now, that would be Friedrich Freedy McFreederson. (Yes, excruciating pet-name)









Dorkus, the incredibly loud ADF.









His mistress, Sporkus.









And my shelter puppy, Kip.









SHOW ME YOUR CREW!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

All of your animals are so cute! I have too many animals, so I won't waste the room putting all of the pictures up.lol I have 19 betta fish that you can see in my albums on my page and 3 dogs. A Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Yorkshire Terrier and Morkie (Maltese X Yorkie).


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I love your doggy! So cute!

Anyways, I have three dogs, a cat, four bettas, four sunburst platys, one bottom feeder of some sort, two australian rainbows, one kissing gourami, two silver dollar fish, and five neon tetras.

My dogs:Abby- Mental Jack Russel with vision problems, and she sorta has an issue with not being able to control her back legs. We adopted her from the shelter my mom and I volunteer at.
Elvis- Shy little boy who is part borzoi, part border collie. He looks more like a borzoi yellow lab mix though XD We also got him from the shelter I volunteer at.
Diesel- used to be my cousins dog, but my cousin moved in with my mom, and Abby and Diesel were enemies, so he moved in with my dad. He is a very spoiled chocolate lab who likes to sleep on my pillows.

My cat: Foldie- she has a folded ear, and we got her from some people who had tons of cats in their house. She is very shy, but loves her belly rubs (odd for a cat). She is a calico.

My fish: Four bettas- all female, I just got them the other day, but they are doing great!
Australian rainbows- I had one from when it was just a little egg. I raised it like he/ she was my own XD The other one I got the other day.
Gourami- Almost ten years old! Killed his sibling though... Vicious big fish! My dad likes to joke that he is big enough to eat.
Tetras- My babies! I always have loved tetras. 
Platys- Gotta love red wag platys! They go to that bathroom a lot.... Messy little buggers.
Silver dollars- Shy, and getting very big. They like to hide behind the gourami.
Bottom feeder- I don't know what it is. All I know is that it should be with more of it's type, but I was only able to get one.

I think that's all my animals... I had two stink bugs that I caught when they were inside, but they died  poor bugs.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

My fishy girls: Heidi, Carolina, Party, Magnolia, and Juniper










And my Tabby: Junior


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, I love posting pictures!

Tango in his newly renovated living space!










Kilo and his odd body stripe. It's coloring, not damage. The big softie!










Whiskey flaring at a mirror!










Tango and the cory pile. All four are there if you can find them!










Molly the clown and my best friend!










Lexi the coward










Kira the pudge. I shouldn't really say that. She went from 18 to 14 lbs, so good for her!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Gorgeous animals, everyone! 

I love Corgis, and Borzois are really pretty dogs as well. 
Everyone has so many pets, I'm so jealous!! My next I think is going to be a Crested Gecko. I would love one of those little guys.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

CRESTIE! Oh my goodness, I love those xD I think I'd go for a beardie, though, since you can do more with them x3

I think I'll skip posting pictures of my bettas... 10 of them. My other animals, though, are...

Here's Aris, my absolute favorite pet in the house. He's an amelanistic corn snake, or red albino. He ate today, like a good boy.:








(I need the sun! I'm getting so pale! xD)








---

My newest problem child, Spitz, or Spitfire. He's dying to get a piece of me, but I'll get him calm soon enough. He's a crimson corn snake (my favorite kind!), a cross between the Miami phase corn snake and a hypomelanistic corn:

















His belly checkers are supposed to indicate some special lineage in him... If I ever start to breed corn snakes, he'll be the first one to be bred :3
---
Fuzzy: I hate this cat, so I won't go into details. I cannot stand him. I don't even know why.









---
Freckles, the oldest pet in our house. She's about 10 years old now, and now doing so swell..









---
Shaddow is my cat, and when I move out, he's probably going with me. He's a little stinker, but I love himm.









---
Duke is the one and only dog in the house, a black lab. He's a pretty unhealthy dog, throwing up all the time, losing fur, ect. ect. We've done all we can, and taken him to the vets, but my mom predicts he'll be the first to die in our house, even though he's 7 years younger than Freckles.









---
This is Flash, my stepdad's ball python. No one really likes him either, though if something were to happen to my stepdad and someone had to take him, it'd be me, since I'm the snake girl. He's just a normal ball.









---
Last of all is my (new deceased) Loki, who I love so much I feel like I need to post him here. He died in November, because he was sold to us sick. He was only with us for 3 weeks, but I bonded more with him than I have with Aris or Spitz so far. My next corn snake, if I ever get one, will be a Classic corn, which is what he is.










Edit: Ahh! The first few sentences make me sound like I'm saying "You should get a beardie instead of a crestie", but what I meant was "For me, I'd get a beardie, since you can do a bit more with them" Sorry if that came out wrong!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

what! no fish lol


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

My newest Betta, Valentine
















Picasso








Pyro








Captain Bubblesworth








My lovely dog Onyx


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gosh.... it's gonna take me a LOOONG time to get my whole crew! I'll do it some time though.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

FuulieQ, I love Borzois too! I am not a big fan of dogs overall, but Borzois are so beautiful.

I'm not gonna post all of my bettas, lol. I've posted all of their pictures before, with the exception of Corona.

And here's my cat, Smokey! He's my first pet (turning 12 this year!) and my favourite. He's got a moody personality and he's lazy to boot, but I love him to bits. He's staying with my family since I couldn't bring him to Ottawa with me (my aunt's allergic to cats). I miss him tons!


















My sister also has a Golden Retriever named May. She'll be turning 2 this year. She's a pretty sweet dog.
I don't have a picture, but here's a video of her that my sister took.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

@Codered- My elementary school class had a beardie! They're very personable. 

I just became rather infatuated with Cresteds after I held one of my friend's cresties. He was SO SOFT. Must have. >..>;;

@Jupiter - That's a gorgeous cat.


----------

